# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  DIY Προτζέκτορας, 1024x768, 250W. ~100€

## Stergios_[.gr]

Αν και δεν έχει πολύ σχέση με την κατασκευή κυκλωμάτων, μιας και στηρίζεται απλά στην "δημιουργική" τροποποίηση υπαρχόντων, σας παρουσιάζω τον Projectorά μου..

     

Χρησιμοποίησα ένα διαφανοσκόπιο της 3Μ (3Μ 1680 OverHead Projector, 250W, 2000 Lumen) και μία οθόνη TFT 17" CTX PV700 (specs).

   
  

Η αρχή λειτουργίας του είναι πολύ απλή. Προβάλει την εικόνα που προέρχεται από το πάνελ της οθόνης TFT, όπως θα προέβαλε κάποια διαφάνεια. Χρειάστηκε να ξεγυμνώσω μια οθόνη TFT, να πετάξω το backlight, και να ξαπλώσω το panel　της πάνω στην επιφάνεια του διαφανοσκοπίου.

Τα κυριότερα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν τα εξής:

 Τα panel　των οθονών TFT χρησιμοποιούν 2 καλωδιώσεις για να δέχονται δεδομένα. Μία για τις οριζόντιες συντεταγμένες, και μία για τις κατακόρυφες. Πολλές από αυτές χρησιμοποιούν 2 διαφορετικές πλακέτες, που αναδιπλώνονται πίσω από το backlight　της οθόνης και συνδέονται με ένα Flat Flexible Cable το οποίο είναι δύσκολο να αντικατασταθεί. Ορισμένες οθόνες, χρησιμοποιούν μόνο 1 πλακέτα για να στείλουν κ στήλες κ σειρές, οπότε δεν χρειάζονται προέκταση καλωδίων FFC. Λίστα με οθόνες που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν FFC issues εδώ: Compatible Monitors List-Lumenlab

 Η φωτεινότητα του OHP δεν αποδίδεται πλήρης στην προβαλλόμενη οθόνη. Ελάχιστο μέρος της προσπίπτουσας ακτινοβολίας περνάει από το πάνελ λόγω των πολωτικών φίλτρων πάνω στα οποία στηρίζεται η λειτουργία των TFT. To το υπόλοιπο μέρος απορροφάται σε μορφή θερμότητας. Χρειάστηκε να αναζητήσω όσο το δυνατόν φωτεινότερες λάμπες. Η εργοστασιακή λάμπα απέδιδε 8.000 lm, φτάνοντας την απόδοση του projectorα στα 2.000lm. Άλλαξα την λάμπα με κάποια after-market　η οποία αποδίδει αρχικά 10.000 lm (αλλά δεν έχω τρόπο να μετρήσω την φωτεινότητα που αποδίδει τώρα ο προτζέκτορας..).

 Το panel της οθόνης θα πρέπει να ψύχεται γιατί αλλιώς θα καταστραφεί σύντομα από την έντονη θερμότητα που απορροφάει.

 Το panel της οθόνης έχει στην μπροστινή του όψη ένα film　το οποίο εμποδίζει την αντανάκλαση, antiglare film. Αυτό το φίλμ επιτρέπει στην οθόνη να είναι ευκολότερα θεατή σε περιβάλλοντα με φωτισμό, αλλά στην δική μου εφαρμογή, είναι ανεπιθύμητο. Το φίλμ αφαιρέθηκε μετά από μούλιασμα της οθόνης με υγρά πανιά για 12 ώρες. Βγήκε σε ένα κομμάτι, με μία κίνηση. (Οδηγίες για την απομάκρυνση του antiglare: ANTIGLARE STORY-Lumenlab).

 Η επιφάνεια του τοίχο θα πρέπει να βαφτεί όσο το δυνατόν λευκότερη (ΝΑΙ, γνωρίζω ότι θα πρέπει να βαφθεί ΑΣΗΜΙ, αλλά δεν με αφήνουν να το κάνω σε ξένο σπίτι) -.-

Πολλές πληροφορίες για αυτό το προτζεκτ εδώ:* LumenLab - Projector Builder Forum*

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα, ουτε εσυ κοιμασαι τις νυχτες.
Ωραια κατασκευη, πρωτοτυπη.Δωσε μερικες φωτο απο το πως φαινεται η εικονα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Φωτογραφίες από το αποτέλεσμα ανεβαίνουν αυτήν την στιγμή...
_(Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω τόσο καλά την μηχανή, οπότε τις έβγαλα όλες με το AUTO, χωρίς φλας. Όχι και η καλύτερη επιλογή... Αν με δασκαλέψετε λίγο, θα τις βγάλω καλύτερα...)_

----------


## SIERA

καλο και εξυπνο???τοσα ανεμιστηρακια γιατι εχεις στεργιο????

----------


## Phatt

Σε σκοτεινο δωματιο, τραβα τες με νυχτερινη ληψη, η αν δεν εχει νυχτερινη ληψη και εχει ρυθμιση χρονου διαφραγματος, πειραματισου με αυτον.Μονο που χρειαζεται καπου να την ακουμπησεις σταθερα, η σε τριποδα, γιατι κραταει το διαφραγμα ανοιχτο μερικα δευτερολεπτα με αποτελεσμα να βγενει κουνημενη η φωτο.

Χωρις τα ανεμιστηρακια θα σταξει η οθονη πανω στην λαμπα...Το ειπε και ο ιδιος.ΑΛΛΑ: γιατι δεν τα δινεις μια ελαφρια κλιση προς την οθονη;

----------


## Radiometer

Μπράβο πολύ ωραίο και έξυπνο αυτό που έκανες  :Smile: 

να σε ρωτήσω , οι ανεμιστήρες κάνουν απαγωγή της θερμότητας που παράγει η λάμπα και την απορροφά το πάνελ της οθόνη ?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες του αποτελέσματος... ΜΟΥΦΑ η "νυκτερινή λήψη", έβγαλε την κοκκινωπή φωτο με τους "300"..

    
   
      

Και όμως, φαίνονται καλύτερα στην πραγματικότητα.. ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΑ με την ψηφιακή... :Cursing:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> καλο και εξυπνο???τοσα ανεμιστηρακια γιατι εχεις στεργιο????



Γιατί όπως είπε και ο PHATT θα μου λιώσουν την οθόνη τα 250W της λάμπας, τα περισσότερα από τα οποία απορροφούνται θερμικά από το panel..





> Χωρις τα ανεμιστηρακια θα σταξει η οθονη πανω στην λαμπα...Το ειπε και ο ιδιος.ΑΛΛΑ: γιατι δεν τα δινεις μια ελαφρια κλιση προς την οθονη;



Έχουν πολύ ελαφριά κλίση προς την οθόνη.. Είναι σε διάταξη PUSHER - PULLER, τα 3 σπρώχνουν, τα 3 τραβάνε, με ένα μικρό μέρος από το ρεύμα να περνάει κάτω από το πάνελ, και το μεγαλύτερο να περνάει πάνω από το πάνελ. Λόγω αυτής της απόστασης, 4mm, χάνω λίγη από την εστίαση της οθόνης. Ακόμα πειραματίζομαι, μπορεί να το ξαπλώσω πάνω στην οθόνη να δω τι γίνεται, (αλλά δεν μου περισσεύουν 17άρες οθόνες για να με παίρνει να την κάψω αυτήν  :Crying: )





> να σε ρωτήσω , οι ανεμιστήρες κάνουν απαγωγή της θερμότητας που παράγει η λάμπα και την απορροφά το πάνελ της οθόνη ?



Ναι, ναι, ακριβώς έτσι..

----------


## SIERA

νομιζω ειναι παρα πολυ καλα τα αποτελεσματα στεργιο.....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αύριο το βράδυ που θα έχω τον αδερφό εδώ με την 10ΜΡ κάμερα, θα στείλω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα παιδια... Δεν είναι καλές οι φωτο, σας το λέω με λύπη.. Φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερο (ΟΧΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ, αλλά σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο από αυτό.. Δεσ'τε κόκκο που μου βγάζει η μούφα φωτογραφική..)

----------


## Phatt

Σε τι διασταση σου δινει σωστα εστιασμενη εικονα στον τοιχο;
Οσον αφορα το θεμα της ψυξης σιγουρα μπορουν να υπαρξουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο αυτα που εχεις κανει.
Την πιθανοτητα να σφαξεις τον προτζεκτορα απο τα πλαγια του και τα τα προσαρμοσεις εκει, ακριβως στην μεση ωστε να ψυχεις πανω-κατω, η ακομη να βαλεις και αλλα που να ψυχουν ακριβως στην λαμπα μπας και γλυτωσεις κανεναν βαθμο απο εκει...Ε μετα ισως ακουγεται σαν ηλεκτρικη σκουπα και πρεπει να εχες τον ηχο λιγο τσιτα... :Lol: 
Εμεις απο εδω εχουμε κακη αντιληψη, οτι μας αφηνουν να καταλαβουμε οι φωτογραφιες.Εσυ εκει, πειραματισου!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Για εσωτερική ψύξη αντικατέστησα το 90mm 12Vdc Fan που είχε πάνω στην λάμπα και λυσσομανούσε, με ένα 140mm 12Vdc Fan, o οποίος "γουργουρίζει"  :Smile:  

Θερμότητα από απορροφόμενη ακτινοβολία είναι αυτό που λαμβάνει το πάνελ. Μόνο με IR φίλτρο μπορώ να το κόψω λίγο.. Η πλάκα δεν ζεσταίνεται και τόσο, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με σβηστούς ανεμιστήρες, αλλά το datasheet λέει ότι φτάνει τους 46°C, το οποίο δεν είναι και τόσο ζεστό..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Σε τι διασταση σου δινει σωστα εστιασμενη εικονα στον τοιχο;



Έχει ρυθμιστή εστίασης... Εκείνη την ροδέλα πάνω στον βραχίονα, οπότε κάνει δουλειά σε οποιαδήποτε απόσταση. (Στο μήκος του σπιτιού μου δηλαδή, φαντάζομαι στα 10μ θα έχει πρόβλημα!)

----------


## Phatt

Το υποψιαζομουν οτι δεν εχει σχεση η θερμοκρασια της λαμπας με την θερμοκρασια που παιρνεις στο πανελ αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος.
Εκτιμω οτι με τα φιλτρα αυτα σιγουρα θα εχεις και καποια απωλεια στο ορατο φασμα της ακτινοβολιας...
Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι 46 βαθμους σου δινει οταν το τζαμι ειναι μονο του, εσυ τωρα που εχεις μπουκωσει το πανελ της οθονης εκει πανω με τις εναλλαγες χρωματων, που σιγουρα κρατανε παραπανω φως απ'οτι το τζαμι μονο του θα εχεις και αυξημενες τιμες...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αυτό φοβάμαι και εγώ.. Οπότε καλά είμαι με τα 4mm απόσταση.. 

Λέω να βάλω και έναν μΕ με DS1820 να μετράει θερμοκρασία πανελ, έτσι γιατί είμαι  καμμένος με μικροελεγκτές..

----------


## Radiometer

εγώ θα έβαζα 2 ανεμιστήρες 12αριδες κάτω στην βάση που είναι η λάμπα, ελεγχόμενους με τον PIC και το DS1820 
για να αερίζουν τον χωρο ώστε να μην αναπτύσσετε μεγάλη θερμοκρασία κάτω από το πάνελ

----------


## Phatt

Επιπροσθετα μπορεις να βαλεις και απο 2 δεξια και αριστερα εσωτερικα, να τραβανε εξω οτι φερνουν οι μεγαλοι απο κατω...Και + αυτα που εχεις απο πανω να φυσανε, στο τελος θα εχεις κανει κατι μοναδικο: Τον πρωτο ΑΙΩΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΤΖΕΚΤΟΡΑ  :Lol: 
Δε μπορω, κλαιω...

----------


## electron00b

αν εβαζες ενα κομματι πλεχυ πανω απο τους ανεμιστήρες με μια διαφανη αντιλιακη μεμβρανη σαν αυτες που βαζουν στα αυτοκινητα...
απο την αλλη θα λειτουργουσε σαν tube για τη καλυτερη ροη του αερα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το θέμα είναι να ΜΗΝ φτάσει η IR στο πάνελ.. Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να το βάλω μέσα στο κουτί του διαφανοσκοπίου, πάνω από την λάμπα.. Αλλά και πάλι το σκέφτομαι γιατί ακριβώς πάνω από την λάμπα, θα το λιώσει.. 

Υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό είδος Plexiglas για αυτήν την δουλειά, λέγεται LEXAN XL10 αλλά βρίσκεται μόνο στην αμερική δυστυχώς.. Και Αγγλία, αλλά πρέπει να αγοράσω φύλλο ολόκληρο (~5m²).

----------


## KOKAR

> Το θέμα είναι να ΜΗΝ φτάσει η IR στο πάνελ.. Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να το βάλω μέσα στο κουτί του διαφανοσκοπίου, πάνω από την λάμπα.. *Αλλά και πάλι το σκέφτομαι γιατί ακριβώς πάνω από την λάμπα, θα το λιώσει..* 
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό είδος Plexiglas για αυτήν την δουλειά, λέγεται LEXAN XL10 αλλά βρίσκεται μόνο στην αμερική δυστυχώς.. Και Αγγλία, αλλά πρέπει να αγοράσω φύλλο ολόκληρο (~5m²).



Στεργιε ωραία κατασκευή !
γιατί δεν βάζεις πάνω απο την λάμπα πυρίμαχο κρύσταλλο - τζάμι κ.λ.π
και στο κενό που δημιουργείται να βάλεις τα blower....

----------


## Phatt

Εαν βρεις πουθενα lexan Στεργιο θελω και γω ενα κομματι, λεπτο, μισο χιλιοστο η λεπτοτερο, για να παρει το σχημα με πιστολακι απο ενα αντικειμενο θελω...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Στεργιε ωραία κατασκευή !
> γιατί δεν βάζεις πάνω απο την λάμπα πυρίμαχο κρύσταλλο - τζάμι κ.λ.π
> και στο κενό που δημιουργείται να βάλεις τα blower....



Που θα βρώ πυρίμαχο τζάμι?? Εννοείς αν βάλω ένα PYREX της μαμάς???? :Tongue2: 

Αλήθεια, πυρίμαχο τζάμι από πού? και σε τι κόστος?

EDIT: τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, σε τι θα βοηθούσε το τζάμι? Τι περιμένω να κόψει? UV και IR?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Εαν βρεις πουθενα lexan Στεργιο θελω και γω ενα κομματι, λεπτο, μισο χιλιοστο η λεπτοτερο, για να παρει το σχημα με πιστολακι απο ενα αντικειμενο θελω...



Δες αυτό: Lexan in the UK - Lumenlab 

To Lexan έρχεται στην Ευρώπη με την ονομασία Excell D και το βρίσκεις στην Αγγλία από αυτούς: http://www.theplasticshop.co.uk/x1900.html

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω Στεργιο.

Οσον αφορα το πυριμαχο τζαμι, το ειπε ο φιλος για να κολλησεις επανω την αντι-IR μεμβρανη που θα ρουφηξει τις υπεριωδεις/υπερερυθρες οπως θες πες τες...Νομιζω οτι εαν πας σε μαγαζια με τζαμια πρεπει να εχουν, το θεμα ειναι ποσο κοστιζουν...Τα γνωστα μαγειρικα πυρεξ ειναι χοντρα και με καμπυλες και θα σου κανουν ασχημη διαθλαση(σε περιπτωση που το σκεφτηκες σοβαρα).

----------


## klik

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά  :Thumbup: .

Στέργιο για το τζάμι, όλα τα μηχανήματα της agfa,kodak,polychrome,dupont που δουλεύω και έχουν τέτοιας κατηγορίας λάμπες, έχουν τζάμι σε απόσταση κανα πόντο πιο ψηλά (για να περνάει αέρας απο κάτω), έχουν φυγοκεντρικό ανεμηστηρά (τζακιού) κατω απο τη λάμπα που τραβάει τον αέρα (η ροη ξεκινά πάνω απο τη λάμπα και κάτω απο το τζάμι) και έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας για να έχουν σταθερό φωτισμό (παίζουν με triac τον ανεμηστηρα).

Οταν σπάει το τζάμι, βρήσκουμε στα τζαμάδικα και δεν είναι απαγορευτική η τιμή του. Πάχος 0,8 εως 1χιλιοστό διαφανές ή υποκίτρινο (για φιλτράρισμα). Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και στους τζακάδες (για κάποια τζάκια με πορτάκια πυρίμαχα... όχι τα μαϊμου με τζάμι που λείωνει)

Εκτός απο pyrex, υπάρχουν και τα verego :Lol:

----------


## sakis

στεργιο μην το κανουμε και εδω πολυτεχνειο ....μην χανουμε το προφανες ....για ονομα θεου ....αντι να ψαχνεις ολα αυτα τα μαγικα με την θερμοκρασια γιατι απλα δεν αλλαζεις την λαμπα με μια "κρυα " υπαρχουν χιλιαδες σε απιστευτη ισχυ πολυ καλυτερη θερμοκρασια χρωματος και πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια που με τον υπαρχωντα ανεμιστηρα ουτε καν θα " ανεβει "στο γυαλι ....

ημαρτον

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σάκη, για δώσε καμιά ιδέα για καμία "κρύα" λάμπα...

Το ξαναλέω, η θερμότητα στο πάνελ προέρχεται από την απορροφόμενη ακτινοβολία! Και να ψύχω την λάμπα, που την ψύχω με τον 140mm ανεμιστήρα, δεν γλυτώνω κάτι από την απορροφόμενη θερμότητα πάνελ.. Αλλά με δελεάζεις που λές ότι "υπάρχουν χιλιάδες σε απίστευτη ισχύ, με πολύ καλύτερη θερμοκρασία χρώματος"...

----------


## NUKE

bravo! Ωραιο κολπο!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Πολύ ωραία δουλειά .
> 
> Στέργιο για το τζάμι, όλα τα μηχανήματα της agfa,kodak,polychrome,dupont που δουλεύω και έχουν τέτοιας κατηγορίας λάμπες, έχουν τζάμι σε απόσταση κανα πόντο πιο ψηλά (για να περνάει αέρας απο κάτω), έχουν φυγοκεντρικό ανεμηστηρά (τζακιού) κατω απο τη λάμπα που τραβάει τον αέρα (η ροη ξεκινά πάνω απο τη λάμπα και κάτω απο το τζάμι) και έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας για να έχουν σταθερό φωτισμό (παίζουν με triac τον ανεμηστηρα).



Κlik, τα μηχανήματα αυτά είναι διαφανοσκόπια ή προτζέκτορες? 

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις, αλλά δεν νομίζω να βάλω τζάμι.. ΔΕΝ θα μου λύσει το πρόβλημα της θέρμανσης του πάνελ, όσο πέφτει φως πάνω του, θα ζεσταίνεται..

 Στην λίστα των πιθανών αναβαθμίσεων είναι η αλλαγή τύπου λάμπας, δεκτές προτάσεις, και η αλλαγή μετασχηματιστή αν χρειαστεί, για να  μπορέσω να βάλω πολύ πιο ισχυρή λάμπα..

----------


## sakis

ενα φωτιστικο με λαμπα HQI  θασου δωσει αυτο που θες χωρις προβληματα θερμοκρασιας 
 το μονο προβλημα που θα εχεις εναι οτι πρεπει να ασχοληθεις "μηχανολογικα' να εστιασεις την λαμπα στο κατοπτρο 

τα υπολοιπα μετασχηματιστης και εκινητης θα χωρεσουν μια χαρα μεσα στο διαφανοσκοπιο 

 θα πεση η θερμοτητα πολυ κατω απο το μισο και θα ανεβει η θερμοκρασια χρωματος απο τα 3200 που ειναι η ιωδιου στα 5400  η 5700 που ειναι τα HQI

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Με τι κόστος για ballast και λάμπα Σάκη? Τα έχω κοιτάξει (όσο καταλαβαίνω) αυτά, και μου βγαίνει 70€ το ballast!

Την εστίαση την έχω χαλαρά, το διαφανοσκόπιο έχει μηχανισμό εστίαση της λάμπας με ανεβοκατέβασμα  :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω καμία πολύ δυνατή λάμπα LED (200W ας πούμε), αλλά μετά είδα ότι αποτελούνται από έναν πίνακα με άπειρα μικρά LED, τα οποία ίσως δεν είναι κατάλληλα για προβολή.. Φοβάμαι ότι θα μεγεθύνονται και θα τα βλέπω σε μορφή τεράστιου PIXEL στο πανί..

----------


## klik

> Κlik, τα μηχανήματα αυτά είναι διαφανοσκόπια ή προτζέκτορες? ...



τα μηχανήματα αυτά χρησιμοποιούν λάμπες UV 500 evw 5000Watt για να αντιγράψουν ένα φίλμ έως 70χ100 εκατοστα πάνω σε τσίγκο (αλουμινένια φωτοευαίσθητη πλακα). 
Φυσικά φωτιζουν και πλακετες. :Biggrin: 

Το κουτί της λάμπας είναι συνήθως 30*30 εκατοστα και έχει έναν και μόνο ανεμηστηρα που γενικά δουλεύει σε χαμηλές στροφές (όπως ένας κανονικός projector). Περιλαμβάνει το κάτοπτρο (που κάνει και διάχυση/ομογενοποίηση φωτός) και το πυρίμαχο τζάμι. Πάνω απο αυτό σε κάποια απόσταση είναι ένα απλό τζάμι που χρησιμοποιείται για να ακουμπάς τα φιλμ/τσίγκους που θα γίνει η αντιγραφή.



υγ. αρκετά απο τα μηχανήματα αυτά παροπλίζοντε λόγω αναδουλειάς οπότε μου έδωσες ιδέα για projector με την κατασκευή σου.

----------


## Phatt

Οχι ολες Στεργιο... http://www.bridgelux.com/assets/file...t_01-26-10.pdf

----------


## sakis

ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 70 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ ...μετασχηματιστης εκινητης και λαμπα

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Οχι ολες Στεργιο... http://www.bridgelux.com/assets/file...t_01-26-10.pdf



Phatt, αυτό είναι σίγουρο? Έχεις δει τέτοια "λάμπα" σε εφαρμογή? Φαίνεται πολύ καλή λύση...και μόνο στα 50W, 24V, 2.1A, 4.500Lm... χμμμ.... Το κακό είναι ότι τα είδα από Farnell-ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΙΟ!

----------


## Phatt

Και γω στην φαρνελ το ειδα και μου φανικε λογικη η τιμη, ολα τα μεγαλα LED ξυριζουν σε τιμες, και με την λογικη οτι τα συγκεκριμενα δεν ειναι κινεζιες, ε λες οκ, παλευεται.Οχι, δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω τιποτε καθως δεν την εχω μελετησει απο κοντα.Παρ'ολα αυτα, δες 2 βιντεο για το πως "δειχνει"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08Z1a76qXdA"]YouTube- Bridgelux 4500 lm LED x 2 #1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0hIN_K7W5s"]YouTube- Bridgelux 4500 lm LED x 2 #2[/ame]

----------


## navar

έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη στεργιο ?? καμία βελτίωση ? άλλαξες λαμπα ? μήπως καμία καλύτερη εικόνα του τι προβάλει ? μιάς και έχω αρχίσει και ψήνομαι !

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Όχι Κωνσταντίνε, δεν άλλαξα λάμπα.. Μίκρυνα και άλλο το διάκενο μεταξύ οθόνης και πλάκας προβολής, οπότε έχω καλύτερη εστίαση σε ολόκληρη την οθόνη τώρα πια, είναι πάνω από επαρκής ακόμα και στα άκρα της οθόνης.. Δυστυχώς όμως, τώρα χάνω λίγη εικόνα στα αριστερά και δεξιά, περίπου 1 εκατοστό από κάθε πλευρά..
Δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάξω τεχνολογία λάμπας άμεσα, αφού μου βγαίνουν πολλά λεφτά, το μόνο που σκέφτομαι έιναι να αντικαταστήσω την λάμπα με ίδια φωτεινότερη, από Αμερική.. Το οποίο θα γίνει Αύγουστο, που έρχεται μια φίλη μου από εκεί, και θα μου την φέρει..

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό, αξίζει η προσπάθεια, αλλά φρόντισε να έχεις χώρο σπίτι σου πριν το κάνεις! Επίσης θέλει PC κοντά στον προτζέκτορα, οπότε φρόντισε να έχεις και μια γωνιά για αυτό (εγώ το έλυσα με ΕΕΕ PC, αλλά δεν μπορώ να παίξω DVD, πρέπει να τα έχω περασμένα σε USB STICK..).
Τέλος, η διαρύθμιση του χώρου είναι αναγκαστικά σε δύο πτέρυγες, με τον προτζέκτορα στην μέση, αφού δημιουργεί πολύ προβολή αν προσπαθήσεις να τον βάλεις πίσω από τους θεατές. Αναγκαστικά τον έβαλα ανάμεσα, και έναν καναπέ δεξιά και έναν αριστερά..

----------

